# The text of Galatians 6:18 (KJV)



## Eoghan (Aug 10, 2012)

I am intrigued by "Unto the Galatians from Rome" which is omitted from modern translations. The KJV puts this part of Galatians in a different font. but does not inform why. Can anyone tell me the history of this.

It was John Brown's Geneva commentary that tipped me off to this. Yet he did not reject it as foreign to the text but because Paul would not yet have reached Rome.

This is the start of my study of Galatians over the next six weeks, so if anyone wants to discuss Galatians PM me or draw my attention to your posts online.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello Eoghan,

I find this subscription is in the Cambridge (or in Scotland, Collins) editions, but not in the Oxford. You will find them at the end of other epistles as well. In America we use mostly Oxford, I think. In the Cambridge/Collins it appears as thus: _¶ __Unto the Galatians written from Rome_.

I do think the Cambridge Bible editions are better than the Oxford. I know the subscriptions are a matter of disagreement. At this point I can't tell you more than that.

P.S. In my 1611 facsimile edition it is present, and printed so: ¶ Vnto the Galatians, written from Rome.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 13, 2012)

Eoghan, this below seems to be a seminal article on the topic of the subscriptions, although it is in the JSTOR archives, and I have no access to them. I think G. Bahr is a R. Catholic, though he may have some good info nonetheless. The article appeared in the JBL. (I found a KJVO article on them also, but that'll probably get folks bent out of shape, so I'll refrain. You may PM me for it if you wish.)

Bahr, Gordon J._, __The Subscriptions in the Pauline Letters_,_ Journal of Biblical Literature 2 (1968): 27-41.


_


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2012)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Eoghan, this below seems to be a seminal article on the topic of the subscriptions, although it is in the JSTOR archives, and I have no access to them. I think G. Bahr is a R. Catholic, though he may have some good info nonetheless. The article appeared in the JBL. (I found a KJVO article on them also, but that'll probably get folks bent out of shape, so I'll refrain. You may PM me for it if you wish.)
> 
> Bahr, Gordon J._, __The Subscriptions in the Pauline Letters_,_ Journal of Biblical Literature 2 (1968): 27-41.
> 
> ...



I have access to that article. Individuals may PM me for the article if they wish.


----------

